# Waxed string



## teebonebrisvegas

Can anyone tell me where one would usually acquire the waxed string that flats can be tied with?

I'd also be interested to know how to make it.

With thanks.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A common practice is to tie them with smaller pieces of the band material itself...this is what I do, as well as many others here, based on photos.. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sunchierefram

Dental floss? Isn't that waxed? Can't really give you much besides that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I don't use waxed string, butchers twine. It is soft and lays flat. You can keep it from coming untied by placing a small amount of finger nail polish on the knot. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I buy my waxed string from a leather supply store.


----------



## Sunchierefram

Tex-Shooter said:


> I don't use waxed string, butchers twine. It is soft and lays flat. You can keep it from coming untied by placing a small amount of finger nail polish on the knot. -- Tex


Does that harm the rubber in any way? It seems like it would degrade the rubber or something.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If applied properly it does not touch the part of the rubber that you stretch. On my LA and LB2000 bands it will. but does not seem to affect life. I don't use finger nail polish however, but a special compound. You could take a thin straight piece of rubber and apply a small drop, let it dry well and stretch it until it breaks and see if the nail polish seems to hurt it. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Oh yes I did forget something. Wax will in time degrade rubber. That is why I stopped using wax tanned leather for pouches. -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot

Perhaps you are new to Slingshots. Nothing wrong with wax string or the extra step of a dab of glue. Not to mention some guys use elastics to tie on their pouches.

I bought some waxed string put out by a company in the States called Tandy. It is quite nice. But I prefer what I show below.

Yet, alternately; Waxed string is not necessary. Nor is applying a fixative necessary when a constrictor knot is used. Which I would guess a majority that tie their pouches on, use a constrictor knot.

There are many types of string used. I happen to use simple chalk line string and a constrictor knot. When a constrictor knot is done right, it is it's own glue in the way the line bites on itself.

Just helping to show the variety to you.


----------



## treefork

I don't use waxed string. It's not necessary IMO. The key is stretch the rubber at the pouch attachment prior to applying the constrictor not. If done correctly, it will not untie. If your heart is set on waxed string you can also rub a regular length on a block of paraffin wax in a similar motion as shinning a shoe with a cloth.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

I like waxed string, tied with a constrictor knot. Have found it at Art Supply Stores. Currently using waxed string intended for 'Book Binding'.


----------



## Bob at Draco

Stop by a feed store and ask for some feed sack string. They will let you pull out all you want from oprned feed sacks. It's non waxed cotton string and is the perfect size for tying. It will out last the bands.


----------



## f00by

I get waxed string from leather craft stores (as Henry suggested)


----------



## Imperial

Sunchierefram said:


> Dental floss? Isn't that waxed? Can't really give you much besides that.


yes. but i only use it to tie my tabs onto the forks and then i coat it with some ca glue . i love it when my slingshot smells minty fresh .


----------



## dhutcheson

Has anyone tried cement used in fishing fly tying? I know it is waterbased so non toxic, UV resistant and hold up well, and is used on everything from rubber to tying thread. The one I am thinking about is Dave's Flexament


----------



## One Shot-Corey

i use the inner strains of 550 cord with a constrictor knot to tie my pouches up


----------

